# Leaking Eheim + Bad Eheim Customer Service = Never Buying Eheim Ever Again!



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

So I go clean my fish tank and I noticed that the bottom of my tank stand is somewhat flooded with lots of water. I thought it was the tubing until I looked at the side of my EHEIM 2126 pro 2 canister filter and saw dribbles of water coming out. sigh... Good thing I recently bought a replacement sealing gasket that goes in between the canister top and bottom, which I promptly replaced and no more water leaking out from side... Until..... I turn on the filter and let it run and for awhile and while running I observed it for any more leaks from the sealing gasket area and then... I see the water coming out again. This time not from the sealing gasket but from the top of the canister where the hand holds are.  I turned off the filter and disconnected the hosing and plugs and lifted the filter out of the stand and all this water came pouring out of the top. I unscrewed and took apart the top unit and found that it was hollow inside except for the priming push thing which is actually the motor. I then noticed that the priming unit has an orange O-Ring and that o-ring had a large crack along it. I thought nothing of it until I pushed the priming thing down and noticed that the O-ring, which I'm assuming is supposed to be tight around the circumference of the priming unit, elongated itself in to what i can describe as a bell curve. Anyhow.. the main point is that it wasn't keeping water in the canister and was just letting water seep in to the empty cavity of the head unit. Arghh.. Now.. the question is: Where the heck can I find a replacement orange O-Ring for the priming unit? Eheimparts.com and bigalsonline doesn't have it unless I missed it. 

Summary:

Eheim 2126 leaking from 2 places, Sealing gasket and priming unit. Replaced sealing gasket but don't know what part number or where to find orange O-Ring for priming unit. 

Helpppp........?

I'm a bit desperate even though you might not be able to tell... I'm running a marineland 330 filter and a small heater temporarily. But I hope to find the parts sooon. =( By the way, the filter is still under warranty... I emailed Eheim and they haven't replied back yet.. *sigh*... So much for eheim support. I'll call tuesday maybe they can send me the parts i need since it is still under warranty.

Hellpppppp

*UPDATE:* As you might have read through this thread, I've had nothing but trouble with Eheim. Anyhow, here is a link for you to look at concerning my disassembling of my Eheim filter. Yes I know that voided my warranty but screw Eheim... I'm not doing business with them anymore. 

* UPDATE 2:* You can go to http://www.AtomicRice.com to purchase these o-rings.. I won't be doing group buys anymore.. Last time was a bit of a headache and stress trying to get all the orders together, etc etc etc...

Link to pics ------> *Eheim Project*


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you have a part number for the O ring? That's the bad think sometimes with Big Al's is that they don't have corresponding part numbers. If you have the Eheim part number you can call Big Al's and see if they have it (if they don't have enough, it may not show on the site).


Also, check if that O ring comes on a bigger part that might be listed (O ring may not come by itself)
Tina


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

found this site, maybe they have it?

https://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com/categoryNavigationDocument.hg?categoryId=24

Tina


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Unfortunately I have not been able to find a part number for that O-Ring that goes around the priming pump thing. Thanks for the website info. I'll check it out.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

this just sealed my decision to go with the classic eheims.:icon_mrgr 

sorry for your misfortune. I was about to order a proII cause i thought the self priming was nice, as i am sure that this is like a 1 in amillion case, but i've been on the fence for weeks now and i have now made my decision.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I don't see that O-ring on _Eheim's_ exploded view diagram for parts, either. You should contact _Eheim._ They're all about consumer satisfaction and I'm sure they'll help you out.

Eheim NORTH AMERICAN

Tommy


----------



## docrak (Jan 22, 2004)

How old is your unit, just out of curiosity? I'm going to have to chech my unit for the same problem. Thanks for the info.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow 2 leaks? I used to use Eheim until 3 out of the 4 filters all died in the first year. Although they where under warrenty it was a nightmare trying to setup old HOB filters until the bad ones where fixed. Since then I've moved over to fluval. The 2nd gen 404's are rock solid and the FX-5 is amazing for it's cost. If it's out of warrenty I would just move on. Even though I got the 3 filters fixed less than a year later (out of warrenty) 2 of the 3 broke again. Not surprised about that.


----------



## Tacoshooter (Oct 19, 2005)

I had trouble with the priming button on my 2126, as do a few other people I know. If it's not leaking, just manually prime the intake by inserting a length of tubing and sucking on it.

It's not the greatest solution in the world, but it works. And how often do you really have to do that anyway?


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

docrak said:


> How old is your unit, just out of curiosity? I'm going to have to chech my unit for the same problem. Thanks for the info.


I bought my 2126 June 2004.

A little note for all of you out there with Eheims canisters with the Priming "button". The first sympton that I noticed that i believe led to the demise of the O-Ring was that when pushing on the priming button, it would be a bit difficult to push down on and difficulty for the button to come right back up. Over time the difficulty of pushing the button down is more severe where it would require you to push with both hands and use the weight of your body to push it. I would guess that the difficulty was attributed to the o-ring not having enough lubrication to move up and down smoothly. So if you are starting to experience this symptom i would suggest you get some of that special lube and grease the sides or the o-ring. Hope this helps.

Note: The Eheim "contact us" web form is completely useless... After you have completed inputting your info and message you hit the submit button and all youget is a flash on your screen and instead of seeing a confirmation message about your message being successfully sent, you instead get to see the same web form you were just typing in complete with all your info still on it.. -_- Sheesh... Anyways, I went to their international website and submitted a message there and got i think is a german confirmation message. Anyways, as of now.. I'm starting to lose hopes.. Might just have to plop down some money for a Fluval. Sigh.... 

By the way... What was this Eheim Pimp membership supposed to do?


----------



## rbass (Aug 8, 2004)

This has some similarities to my 2026 problem I detailed about a week ago,
no matter what I did it would not start running.Got one response from Eheim
but when I replied with a detailed description of my attempts to get a handle on things I have heard nothing.Before I gave up on it the priming button was
also hard to push in and very slow to pop back up,it even made a small creaking noise while rising.Threw my hands up,bought a Fluval 405 and it`s
running great.
Rich B.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

I just got an email back from Eheim and I think their response regarding the primer gasket is absurd. They want me to either send the entire top part of the unit back to a service center or if I have opened the cover to pay $10 for the part and $12 for shipping and handling charges. Why do I have to pay for the $10 part and the $12 shipping charge if I have opened the cover? I can understand that they don't want people to mess around in there, but come on.. there is nothing in there that you can mess up!.. I looked.. I opened it.. yes I did.. it's not like the motor is out in the open with wires and circuit boards etc hanging out. The whole motor assembly is sealed along with the electrical cord wire. Also, why can't I simply get the part I need and service it myself instead of shipping back and forth and having to wait a few weeks to get it back? I'm a licensed technician with years of electrical assembly and disassembly and I know what I'm capable of. Changing the primer gasket is as simple as putting a rubber band around your hand.. come on... :icon_roll Anyways, i think Eheim is being boneheaded.

Anyways, here is the email they sent me:

Oh... Apparently I can't "publish" the email verbatim according to their email:

"This e-mail and any attachments are confidential and intended solely for the
addressee. The perusal, publication, copying or dissemination of the
contents of this e-mail by unauthorized third parties is prohibited. If you
are not the intended recipient of this e-mail, please delete it and
immediately notify the sender."

 

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

By the way, here is my reply to them:

----------------------------------------------

Dear Ernesto,

Thank you for your prompt reply. Regarding the sealing gasket I can understand that it is a wearable part and that it may not be covered by the warranty. However, regarding the red priming gasket, I don't understand why I can not simply service the unit myself. I'm a licensed technician with many years of experience servicing anything from computers to television sets and automobiles. As I've stated to you in my first email I have opened the top cover to investigate where the leak was coming from and succeeded in locating the leak and its source, which was the red primer sealing ring. The replacement of the red sealing ring can not be that complicated where a user would have to send the entire top part back to a service center to have it fixed. I could understand if the motor or pump stopped working or the heating element went out, but to simply slip on a rubber ring *is not* that difficult. Do you have to use a special tool or machine to slip on the rubber ring?

It would be faster and more convenient for me to have Eheim send me the part I need and simply fix it myself than to have to send the entire top part to a service center to have it fixed. You must not realize that the top part of the canister filter is fairly heavy and shipping it would be expensive and having to wait for it to be fixed and then wait for it to be delivered is just outrageous. All my fish would be dead by than if i had to ship it back to the service center. I also don't understand why I would have to pay $10 for the part and $12 for the shipping if I have opened the cover. That's $22 for a rubber ring..... !!!

You mentioned that it was recommended that users should lubricate the rubber rings with the special vaseline. Well, let me ask you... How can you lubricate the red primer ring if you can't access it without having to open the cover? I see in the manual it suggests to use a screwdriver or a flat brush to lubricate the primer using the vaseline. I've tried to use a flat head screwdriver to no success. I put a sizeable amount of vaseline on the flat side of the screwdriver and stuck it in the largest opening of the primer and scraped it to the wall of the primer. This method did not work at all because all I achieved was a big mess of vaseline all over my screw driver and the primer head. The primer head was still hard to operate and I don't understand how putting some lubricant in only 2-3 accessible spots around the primer will lubricate the entire primer sealing ring. The other method of using a flat brush is just not doable since the vaseline is so thick it can't be brushed on correctly. The only method I could use to lubricate the primer ring was to open the cover and take out the primer head and to lube it by hand. By using this method I discovered that the ring was damaged to begin with. Note that it was *NOT ME* that broke it, it was already damaged to begin with and that is why the leaks were occurring before I opened the top cover. 

I'm sorry if I am a bit upset and frustrated over this... I purchased exclusively an Eheim product thinking that Eheim was one of the best companies out there that made great quality products. I still believe that is true, but I have to question the customer service aspects of the company. I understand it is under your best intentions to have it so that users do not damage their units by repairing the filters themselves, but when you think about it.. it is more difficult to assemble the media baskets, filtering mesh media, and align the intake tubes, and to assemble the unit than it is to disassemble the top cover and replace the red sealing ring.

As of now, I'm running my 72 gallon freshwater fish tank with pretty expensive fish (Discus's) and plants in it with a "hang on back" filter made for a 10-30 gallon fish tank. I don't think this is good for my fish in the long run and it has been over 5 days already without a solution or a fix. I just might pay your outrageous charges and have it done myself since it is Christmas time and I don't want to stand in line at the post office for hours trying to ship this unit back to you and have to wait several weeks for the unit to be shipped back to me. I might as well do that and then go out and buy myself a new Fluval canister filter from Hagen, which is cheaper in price and from what I heard a pretty comparable unit (in quality) to Eheim's, than to wait around until my unit is fixed.

Again I am sorry that I can not accept your recommendation to ship back or pay the charges you have stated in your email response. I just simply would like for Eheim to ship me the spare part that I need (red primer gasket sealing ring) without having to pay the outrageous price for a repair job as simple as replacing the main sealing gasket. I feel sorry for all the Eheim users out there that are no longer under warranty for they have to pay these exorbitant charges to simply fix their filters. 

Sincerely,

Jaime Lew

**Edited out Ernestos reply**

-----Original Message-----
From: Veith, Cornelia [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Wednesday, December 20, 2006 1:19 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: WG: Frage zu Spare parts



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Mittwoch, 20. Dezember 2006 00:42
An: technik
Betreff: Frage zu Spare parts

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem Bereich Spare parts:

HI, my eheim 2126 pro2 thermo canister filter is leaking from two places.
The first leak is from between the top cover and the canister. I tried
re-seating the gasket but it still leaks. The second leak occurs inside the
top cover where the priming pump is located. I took apart the top cover and
found that the orange coloured O-ring has a break which is allowing the
rubber to expand too much thus allowing water to seep into the empty
cavity of the top cover. I bought my Eheim 2126 filter in June 2004 so it
should still be under warranty. I tried looking for the part numbers but
only found the part number for the gasket (7343150) but not the O-Ring.
Could you please send me the rubber gasket and the rubber O-ring so I can
promptly fix my filter. I tried contacting EheimParts.com and I have not
gotten a response in over 5 days and I tried calling you guys by telephone
but every time I call I seem to miss your hours of operation. I'm very
concerned for the livelihood of my aquarium fish. In the interim I have put
in a spare filter that came with a 10 gallon tank.. The output is not
adequate and it's been over 5 days. Please reply soon. Thank you. Note: I
tried to send a message using the "Contact us" link on your Eheim North
America website but i think it's broken.. There is no confirmation that the
message went through. The screen just flashes and you see the same screen
again with your message. Thank you
Jaime Lew


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Pay for it and file a complaint at the BBB. It's not worth puting your fish at risk that they WILL NEVER pay for so just pay and fight for the money back afterward. You will be surprised how many companies fear the BBB when it comes to anything under a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Okay... Eheim is officially on my sh*t list... What a screwed up company that doesn't take care of it's customers... I'm never buying anything anymore from them. After I am done buying the replacement rings I am never going to buy from this company again. You can count me out of the eheim club. I'm so freaking p*ssed off right now.. Too bad I can't post their emails. Anyways... GAHHH!! >_<!!

I would suggest for the people out there that have Eheim filters to either find a backup filter to have in case your eheim goes out (cuz it will take weeks to get back) or buy spare parts to fix. In the case of "non-user serviceable" parts, I would write to the company or order your parts in advance.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

I am sorry that you have had bad luck with their 2128.
I am worried now since I have 2 X 2028 .
Is it possible to send us the part# for the "O" ring that you have problem with,it is a good idea to order them in advance.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Unfortunately there is no Part order number for the O-Ring. If you are still under warranty, You will have to contact them and get an RMA (return merchandise authorization) number to ship the unit to have it repaired. I'm not sure where their service center is. I'm assuming it is wherever their North American headquarters is located. Worst situation is that you have to send it to Germany. 

I wonder if we can all put in a group order for these stupid O-rings and not have to pay the ripoff $12 shipping that they are charging. I contacted Ernesto who is the customer service rep dealing with my "situation" to send me payment instructions.


----------



## rbass (Aug 8, 2004)

All this aggravation makes me think it would be the same trying to get my
2026 fixed.And since I got the Fluval to replace it my situation has lost it`s urgency,I`d still like to get it going though.Think I`ll go take it apart.
RB


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

I learned the same lesson some time ago and have since haven't had a problem giving fluval my money.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

rbass said:


> All this aggravation makes me think it would be the same trying to get my
> 2026 fixed.And since I got the Fluval to replace it my situation has lost it`s urgency,I`d still like to get it going though.Think I`ll go take it apart.
> RB


hehe Why not.. If it isn't under warranty anymore go right ahead and dismantle it. You will find that there isn't much "special" to these eheims.. I thought they were more complicated than that, but apparently it isn't. The top unit is two plastic shells clamped together to house the motor (which is waterproof sealed with some kind of resin). The motor sits on a mount with 4 posts with springs and that's it. When I get a chance to open it again after I receive my stupid O-Rings I'll dismantle it and take pictures for all of you to see, so that you don't "void" your warranty. 

Hey RB, you live just a few miles away from me... hehaha.. I live in El Cerrito.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

okay this is getting stupider by the moment. Now Eheim says that they can't release the part to the consumer, which means no matter what, you are made to ship the entire unit to them in order for them to put the part back in. Freaking A*(@&^*&!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbass (Aug 8, 2004)

What a bunch of crap,too bad you cant sic Micheal Finney on them.It`s
amazing how when a consumer problem gets on TV the companies suddenly
are able to make things right.There seems to be some problems with these
Pro II`s and with this poor customer service I think I might stick with Fluval.
Yeah,we`re practically neighbors,just down the road.
Rich B


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Hmm, i finally make a switch to Eheim and now read all these problems! Hope I dont have problems with my new 2026. Anyhow, is this just a normal O-ring? I would think you could probably get something at the hardware store if its a standard size? For example, check out Buy O-Rings Online. Kalrez o-rings, Viton orings, Metric oring, Parker o-ring, custom o ring, Inventory, Great Prices, Expert Service. chemraz, epdm, silicone, fluorosilicone, neoprene, buna, teflon. Huge

I doubt Eheim has custom made o-rings fo em.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I was thinking the same thing too. I'll have to measure the O-ring and see if that place has it. I'll dismantle the unit again and take pics for you guys.. Maybe that will help you guys who are curious to know what that O-ring looks like.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Appreciate that, Jaime. As a 2028 user, I'd like to see this magical O ring myself. I'm glad I have an XP3 on my 125 that has the 2028. Might be time to look at that FX5 on Boxing Day....


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, Sorry I missed this thread! I've had this EXACT issue with my 2128 about a month ago.

While doing routine maintenance on my filter, I decided to address the un-lubricatable priming O-ring by opening the pump-head. when I put everything back together and restarted the filter, I had the delayed leaking problem, just as described!

After opening the filter back up, I realized that the priming aid's O-Ring was not seating properly. I think the problem was compounded by the very thing I intentionally applied - the lubricant!

The solution is not too difficult as long as the O-ring is completely intact. When you push the priming head down, the is a point where the O-ring is first exposed (where the water exits the filter). This is the weak point. 

The O-ring is not very tight, so when the priming head is re-inserted, the O-ring bubbles out at this point, ruining the integrity of the seal, allowing water into the pump-head. Once the pump-head fills with water, it starts to leak.

The trick is to very carefully re-insert the primimg head and watch and guide the O-ring back in with it, making sure to pay particular attention to the "weak point." MAKE SURE THE O-RING DOES NOT BUBBLE OUT AT THIS POINT!!! If it is well lubricated and properly seated, it will be BETTER than the day you bought it. 

I hope this helps...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Great thread and thanks for the heads up Jaime.:thumbsup: Good luck with this PITA. I have two 2128s myself, and I want to get around to looking at preventative maintenance. Of course Eheim won't know if I open up the top.:eek5: 

It really is a good idea to keep at least one spare canister around of equal capacity for the eventual breakdown. I have one old XP3, but after reading this thread, I might get another backup. One for each tank. Maybe a Fluval this time. I'll be curious to find out the size of that priming O-ring too.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

And people talk poorly about Jebos. 
lol. 
Yeah I tried using Eheims CS once and had pretty much the same worthless responses. 
I stated I needed the selant ring for a 2028 that was not included with the cannister when received. 
they had the nerve to tell me to pay for the item. No. I think not. 
If they don't stand behind their products then what makes their products any better then the knock off stuff you can get from other MFGs? Nothin. its a case where a MFG is so full of themselves they think they are better then their clients. 
For this I will never buy one of their products.

oh and BTW. the Better buisness Bueru is worthless and has no jurisdiction over anyone. all they are is a reporting agency. 
How many of you actually check the BBB before buying a product?


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Blacksunshine said:


> oh and BTW. the Better buisness Bueru is worthless and has no jurisdiction over anyone. all they are is a reporting agency.
> How many of you actually check the BBB before buying a product?



I don't think many people use them, but I do all the time. I have been able to avoid several companies that had a record of not addressing customer complaints, and have been able to get several hundreds of dollars refunded, by reporting companies. Also if a company receives hundreds of complaints about unfair sales practices and or warrenty or refund issues the federal bureau will get involved and based and their results the company will go through a strict federal investigation and if unfair practices are found they file a class action lawsuit against the company. In the last 5 years I have received refunds for about 6 differt class actions law suits where the company had to pay up to 100 million in fines. The biggest problem is 65% of the fine goes directly to the Attorney and the consumer splits the rest of the money. (about $50 each suite)


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I was always under the impression (someone posted a few years ago) that under no circumstances was that pump head to be opened.

I have never serviced a Pro II primer and have subsequently never had a problem with one.

I have absolutely no fear that I will ever have a similar problem.


Mike


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

LGHT said:


> Also if a company receives hundreds of complaints about unfair sales practices and or warrenty or refund issues the federal bureau will get involved and based and their results the company will go through a strict federal investigation and if unfair practices are found they file a class action lawsuit against the company. In the last 5 years I have received refunds for about 6 differt class actions law suits where the company had to pay up to 100 million in fines. The biggest problem is 65% of the fine goes directly to the Attorney and the consumer splits the rest of the money. (about $50 each suite)


On the list of things wrong with the American legal system:

# 212. All a lawyer has to do to get exceedingly rich is to find some company with a bad record, start a class action lawsuit on behalf of thousands of people, win, give each a few bucks, and keep millions for him or herself.

Not too long ago I got an email from ProFlowers.com. They had lost a class action lawsuit for some unfair business practice (no clue what). My share of the lawsuit was that I could get like $10 off an order or something like that. No doubt some shark in a suit got millions.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your concerns and help.. Just to keep you inform about this lack of service from Eheim. As of today Monday, December 26th I have not received any emails from them after I sent them a reply email on thursday/friday of last week asking to know where I can send my unit to have it fixed, since they won't send me the O-Ring. 

I think even at this point if they email me back I will not do business with this company and I will keep warning people about this company and their business practices. 

Although I am a bit annoyed and peeved about this whole situation I am not hurt by it... the only things being hurt are my pet fish and my plants. I'm glad I had this HOB Marineland 330 filter I took from my other tank and an extra heater. But this is just temporary until I have a chance to pop open my filter top and take pics and measurements of the O-rings and the internals of the unit. I have a feeling that I might have to buy the O-rings in Bulk which i'm not sure I can afford. we'll see.. I'll let you all know.


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

I like my 2 pros and liked my 2 classics, that is, until the classics leak air into the canister, even after replacing the main O ring. grrr~~ I feel like the pros have a tighter seal in the design. ~bad design on classics


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 17, 2005)

Just order the o-ring off mcmaster.com


It might be $18-$20shipped but at least you'll have 10 of them...


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 2 of these proII 2028s and have been very pleased with them ,maybe from now on I just won't use the priming button and hopefully by not doing that I will extend the life of these 2 filters,or find an easy way to lubricate the priming button seal.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Just to inform any Eheim users if you want your unit repaired.... You're gonna have to ship it to *CANADA*

More specifically (for your reference):

EHEIM Repair Center
4226 Saint Jean Blvd Suite 209
Dollard-Des-Ormeaux, Quebec
Canada H9G 1X5

"In order to avoid customs charges please declare a value of $20 for the unit. If shipping with UPS please make sure you send the unit as "Free Domicile"

Also please make sure that the unit is properly packed and labeled as we will not assume responsibility for damaged or lost items."

That means is I ship it to Canada and the thing roughly weighs under 5 pounds and using Airmail Parcel Post it would cost about $18.00

Blahhhh

*Caveat Emptor*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

distrbd said:


> I have 2 of these proII 2028s and have been very pleased with them ,maybe from now on I just won't use the priming button and hopefully by not doing that I will extend the life of these 2 filters,or find an easy way to lubricate the priming button seal.


I haven't used the prime button except for once when I set it up, and another time when I lost prime. That's over a 12 month period.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

distrbd said:


> I have 2 of these proII 2028s and have been very pleased with them ,maybe from now on I just won't use the priming button and hopefully by not doing that I will extend the life of these 2 filters,or find an easy way to lubricate the priming button seal.


That's pretty much what I was thinking and like 2wheelsx2, I've only used them a couple of times anyhow. But I also wonder if its better to use semi- frequently to avoid a gum up, or else not at all? I'm leaning toward not at all, unless I want to lub it once a year.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Okay folks.. I finally was able to disassemble the Eheim pump. You can view the photos at:

*Eheim Project*

Hope that helps you guys... I'm not too sure of the measuremenets.. Maybe you guys will know better on how to accurately measure a flexible o-ring.. I couldn't get it to be exactly round to measure it... I did my best at it but if one of you know best please do chime in and let me know.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you poohbee.
I highly recommend this to be a sticky for the members here who have Eheim 2026/2028 and probably 2126/2128 .
Very informative ,well done .all we need is the size and where to order these "o" rings ,it can not be that difficult.


----------



## StrikeEagle1 (Jan 15, 2006)

Momotaro said:


> I was always under the impression (someone posted a few years ago) that under no circumstances was that pump head to be opened.
> 
> I have never serviced a Pro II primer and have subsequently never had a problem with one.
> 
> ...


I agree with Momotaro, I've never serviced one and have not had a problem with them. Now if they just started leaking on their own, that's obviously a different story!


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Canoe2Can said:


> On the list of things wrong with the American legal system:
> 
> # 212. All a lawyer has to do to get exceedingly rich is to find some company with a bad record, start a class action lawsuit on behalf of thousands of people, win, give each a few bucks, and keep millions for him or herself.
> 
> Not too long ago I got an email from ProFlowers.com. They had lost a class action lawsuit for some unfair business practice (no clue what). My share of the lawsuit was that I could get like $10 off an order or something like that. No doubt some shark in a suit got millions.



Hahaha I totally agree. Most companies fear the mighty class action and spend millions avoiding it, but at the same time it does do some good as a lot of companies now think twice about scamming consumers. The way I see it is lawyers make the most and do the least amount of work, but if you work at a law firm you make 50% more pay to do the same job! So I always say if you can't beat them join them!!

As far as eheim if enough consumers filed complaints and this issue was reviewed I think they would reconsider the "do not open and send us money to fix your product"t concept, but if consumers only complain via e-mail nothing will ever change. 

So do the next guy a favor file the complaint! Even if nothing happens it will at least be on record.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

If you're going to buy replacement O-Rings you'll need to measure the diameter of the groove that it fits in on the motor, as well as nominal diameter of the O-Ring itself.


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Poohbee said:


> okay this is getting stupider by the moment. Now Eheim says that they can't release the part to the consumer, which means no matter what, you are made to ship the entire unit to them in order for them to put the part back in. Freaking A*(@&^*&!!!!!!!!


Isn't that what they're doing when they sell an entire filter in the first place?  

I'd take that O ring out and go to an appliance store and see if you can find another that would match it, you can't lose anything now (or maybe another filter's O ring.

Tina


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

One other thing to remember is that the Eheim o-ring going to be metric. With o-rings sizing a lot of times close is not good enough as you'll either have a leak of the seal will be too tight and bind.


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

Look what I found looking for metric O-rings:

Apple Rubber offers the seal industry's largest inventory of O-rings

Tina


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Now if they just started leaking on their own, that's obviously a different story!


Exactly.

I swear I remember reading that the pump head was not to be opened. I also seem to remember that opening the pump head would void the warranty.

I have never had a problem with Eheim or Ernesto. The few times I had a question, he was quick and courteous. When we thought I have a faulty thermostat for one of my 2126s (which I didn't), I had a replacement in two days.

As for the surprise that Eheim customer service is out of Canada....well believe it or not...there are quite a few businesses north of the American border! :icon_wink


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Poohbee said:


> Just to inform any Eheim users if you want your unit repaired.... You're gonna have to ship it to *CANADA*
> 
> More specifically (for your reference):
> 
> ...


Unfourntatly shipping like this should the item be lost or destroyed durring shipping you would only be able to recalim a small amount ot the filters value if any at all.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

StrikeEagle1 said:


> I agree with Momotaro, I've never serviced one and have not had a problem with them. Now if they just started leaking on their own, that's obviously a different story!


Actually it did leak by itself. It leaked from where the electrical cord goes into the pump cover and it wasn't just a small leak it was close to 2 liters of water that came out from the inside of the pump assembly. That's what prompted me to open it up and see where the damage was coming from and to check if the electrical components were okay. At first i thought that the inflow/outflow tubes were damaged but they were just fine.

So just to make myself clear, I didn't open or tamper with the unit before the leaks appeared. The only maintenance I ever did was to clean the filter once in a while.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Poohbee said:


> Okay folks.. I finally was able to disassemble the Eheim pump. You can view the photos at:
> 
> *Eheim Project*
> 
> Hope that helps you guys...


Poohbee - I am not able to locate any damage on that O-ring. Maybe I'm missing something? Have you attempted my suggestion in post# 26 of this thread? I really think it will take care of your issue!


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

SuRje1976 said:


> Poohbee - I am not able to locate any damage on that O-ring. Maybe I'm missing something? Have you attempted my suggestion in post# 26 of this thread? I really think it will take care of your issue!


Oh.. I didn't take a picture of the damage. but it's on there... I'll take a quick pic.. give me a minute or so.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

SuRje1976 said:


> Poohbee - I am not able to locate any damage on that O-ring. Maybe I'm missing something? Have you attempted my suggestion in post# 26 of this thread? I really think it will take care of your issue!


Hi sergio c.I just read your post again ,so are you saying it would be wise to lube the "O" ring after a couple of years like preventative maintenance?
But I believe in "if it ain't broken ,dont fix it" .he (poohbee) noticed a crack along the ring ,and it would not show in the pics. and as you know it doesn't matter how much lubricant he puts on it ,it won't do anything.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

distrbd said:


> ...But I believe in "if it ain't broken ,dont fix it"


 As do I! I would not suggest to open the pump head at all. HOWEVER, Eheim recommends that a lubricant be applied if the priming function doesn't work properly. There is no effective way to do this (at least that I have been able to come up with) without opening the pump head. The priming function on my 2128 did not work properly from day 1. I decided to take a closer look while doing routine maintenance. I was able to correct the issue I was having. 
Obviously if there is any actual physical damage to the O-ring, it would be very unwise to attempt to use it! :icon_wink


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

SuRje1976 said:


> As do I! I would not suggest to open the pump head at all. HOWEVER, Eheim recommends that a lubricant be applied if the priming function doesn't work properly. icon_wink


Eheim is really confusing the customers by on one hand saying "not to open up the unit (head assembly)" and one the other hand "lubricant to be applied if priming unit not functioning"
As you mentioned there is no way to properly lube the "O" ring without opening the priming unit!!! 
Anyway thanks for the info.for now my 2028s are working flawlessly(knock on wood)


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Okay I updated the pics with 2 additional pictures of the damage to the o-ring. You might have to clear your internet cache/cookies etc for the new pictures to appear.

Regarding the lubing of the O-ring. As described in the Eheim manual they suggest you use the special vaseline and to apply it with a flat object or a brush. If you ever worked or handled vaseline you will know that the substance is very thick and messy to apply to anything. Not only is it hard to work with, but there is no way that you can effectively lubricate the entire o-ring. I tried to use a screwdriver and a piece of paper and that was just an utter mess. Also, there are only a couple small opening where you can stick an object in to lube the wall. What's the use of lubing just a couple small areas? As Surje1976 stated that there was no effective method to lube the O-ring without having to open the unit. Ernesto from Eheim ,in an email, told me that I should use a Q-tip to lube the o-ring. Well, a Q-tip can only go so far in and most of the vaseline is going to be lost in trying to fit the q-tip into the small opening. Ernesto also stated that Eheim has available a "spray lubricant" for ease of o-ring lubrication.. Have any of you ever heard of this Spray Lubricant? I haven't....


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Yep, that's shot! Poohbee, if you care to, you can take a piece of string, and line it up with the O-ring to see how long it is (if it wasn't a circle - how long it would be if it was cut). then we'll use that measurement to determine the diameter:

C = 2 π r
D = C / π

We'd probably need it in mm....


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Poohbee said:


> "This e-mail and any attachments are confidential and intended solely for the
> addressee. The perusal, publication, copying or dissemination of the
> contents of this e-mail by unauthorized third parties is prohibited. If you
> are not the intended recipient of this e-mail, please delete it and
> immediately notify the sender."


That is completely 100% meaningless and not legally enforceable in any way, at least in the USA. You can't force someone into a contract.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

You can get replacement o-rings in a variety of materials from http://www.allorings.com. They also sell sizing & identification tools.

For an alternative to vaseline lubricant, there is a silicone variety available: http://www.marinedepot.com/md_searc...licone lubricant&action=view&idProduct=RB5511


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

Vaseline contains petroleum products that will eventually melt most rubber gaskets and O-rings. The silicone-based lubricant is required. You can also find it at most swimming pool supply stores. 

I have a several-years old 2028 that started leaking and I discovered that one of the tubing connectors on the quick-disconnect fitting had cracked. Then a leak at the head/body gasket that was fixed with the silicone lubricant.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

I love the warranty instructions.

Here's a hint, you send your filter in with a declared value of $20.00 to avoid customs, and your package gets lost, guess what the shipper is going to pay for the claim?

And as far as I can tell, from business experience, there would be no customs charges for a repair item so I'm not sure where they're getting that from in the first place.

That's why I've stuck with Marineland, several times I've bought products that ended up missing parts (most likely scavenged by the store) and one quick call and the parts are on the way free of charge. 

The Walmart here sold their old tank system to a local alternative school, I helped install it and get everything going, several times we needed parts from Marineland and they came through without a hassle.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

SuRje1976 said:


> Yep, that's shot! Poohbee, if you care to, you can take a piece of string, and line it up with the O-ring to see how long it is (if it wasn't a circle - how long it would be if it was cut). then we'll use that measurement to determine the diameter:
> 
> C = 2 π r
> D = C / π
> ...


Okay I took a measurement using the string method and got 291 millimeters (29.1 centimeters)


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Remember, you need both the ID (inner diameter) and the cross-section diameter in order to find a replacement o-ring.


----------



## blackfly (Jan 1, 2007)

I am new here, and I have used Eheim for 15 years. My original filter was a 2217, and after 15 years of CONSTANT use, it finally packed it in. The motor could not pump as before and the output was bad, so I bought a new one. Not one problem.

I am not familiar with the other Eheim models. I know the wet/dry filters are bad for bubbling out CO2, and the costlier models seem dumb to me. Keep it simple, I say, and that is exactly what I have done. NO leaks or issues of any kind. It almost seems as if the more complicated the filter, the worse things get.

I am sorry for your dilemna, and I sympathize, but coming from someone who never experienced any issue (other than costly parts) I am suprised.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for your sympathy. =)

I thought I had done all my homework when I researched buying my filter but I guess in the end, no matter how much people oooooh and ahhhhh about a product or how much research you have done or read all the numerous recommendations it all comes down to how well a company is going to support that product when it eventually fails.


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

Just to dust off this thread to inform all you Eheim 2xxx series users that I have found an o-ring manufacturer who is willing to make these o-rings for us. The o-rings are not standard size or material density as I thought, but they are custom made. Anyhow, read the thread for more info. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/43083-group-buy-eheim-rubber-o-ring.html#post381742

Btw, someone on here said that Eheim won't know if you opened your primer cover... They will, because on one of the screws, they have put in a plastic/wax seal on it so that they know if you unscrewed it.


----------



## Karlzbad (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm having this same problem or one similar in that my 2028 is leaking from where the cord comes out. The O-ring doesn't fit great but its not visibly damaged. My primer has also been overly stiff for some time. 

I emailed Eheim in 2005 after tracking down a real email address because that form is apparently designed to discourage contact. I emailed them for the red button safety latch thing and at one time I just never got a response and waited and emailed them again a month later and still no response and months later when I sent them a hateful email Ernesto gave me the same crap and oh sorry I was on vacation and you can send the whole thing back or buy the part. A year later in 2006 I called them at eheimparts and they said they would mail it to me free of charge but it mysteriously never showed up. 

You probably know that they're selling Eheims at Petco and Petsmart now which is a chance for them to multiply their US Sales but it's going to take about 5 calls from people who bought filters for 200-300 bucks and got jerked around before Petco and Petsmart drops them and their shareholders are asking why and fire some upper management and Ernesto but by that time it's going to take Eheim another 10 years to get a chance to be sold in any kind of major US retailer.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

fredyk said:


> I like my 2 pros and liked my 2 classics, that is, until the classics leak air into the canister, even after replacing the main O ring. grrr~~ I feel like the pros have a tighter seal in the design. *~bad design on classics*


Do you realize how many yrs the classic has been in production? IF there was indeed a bad design flaw in the classic line it would have been discovered by now? I have a 2213, 2217, Pro II 2016 and a 2260 which have been in use for many yrs without a single issue. MOST issues with performance are caused by user error.

Poohbee, I truly feel for your mishap and wish you the best in resolving your issues.


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of all these problems you've all been having, nice to see some people are problem free though still. I have been looking for a second hand Eheim for a while now and this is the first I've heard about any leaks etc.. Something for me to bear in mind before I purchase one.




Poohbee said:


> Ernesto also stated that Eheim has available a "spray lubricant" for ease of o-ring lubrication.. Have any of you ever heard of this Spray Lubricant? I haven't....


Yep, the online shop I usually use stocks it, part no 4001000 Water Neutral Maintenance Spray. Bottom of this page linked below.
http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalogue/eheim-filter-cleaning-accessories.asp


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

TLH said:


> I'm sorry to hear of all these problems you've all been having, nice to see some people are problem free though still. I have been looking for a second hand Eheim for a while now and this is the first I've heard about any leaks etc.. Something for me to bear in mind before I purchase one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Please Note :
> 
> As this item is a pressurised canister with inflammable contents, we are unable to supply this product to any customer where the goods are despatched by air travel
> 
> If this item is ordered as part of an order that will be delivered via air travel, it will be removed from the order. You will of course not be charged.


Bummer, I would love to get some.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Bummer, I would love to get some.


It is also available here.

http://www.shop.trilbytropicals.com...3817.qscstrfrnt03?categoryId=24&productId=748


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Poohbee (May 6, 2004)

If you have a leaking problem with your Eheim 2026/2126/2028/2128 checkout my other thread.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/43083-eheim-priming-unit-o-ring-now.html


----------



## alcol (Jun 24, 2009)

It is an old thread, but very interesting.
Does any one know the material of this o-ring for Eheim 2028? It is silicone?
Based on the measurements, seems that the type is AS568-239.
Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

*Same old problem*

This thread has been inactive for a while it seems. Well, time to resurrect it. My 2128 has started leaking in the same way. I tried to find the o-ring for sale online and couldn't. Then I tried to buy a new filter head, but you can no longer buy that part by itself. So in a panic, I bought a whole new 2128. I don't want to lose all my fish over a filter. I tried using Eheim's customer service, but it wouldn't work. I'll be trying to take the filter head apart this afternoon. 

I would not recommend buying an Eheim Pro II model. They have some really nice features, but this happens too often.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

The Pro II has been succeeded by the Pro 3's for over a year now, and the whole design has changed. The taps are better and easier to use; it's easier to prime and the whole thing just works better. I would also recommend not buying any more Pro II's no matter the price.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

I panicked too quickly. I have since found the o-rings for sale from both atomicrice.com and Trillby Tropicals, thanks to coming back to this thread. Unfortunately, I'll have to hope the tank makes it a week without the filter. I took it apart using the directions I found there, to see if I could nurse another week out of the original ring, but it's too stretched out from use. 

Terrible design. 

I'll be sending the backup filter right back.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

LoL... old thread is old.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Well I have a freaken NEW filter from them and it's also a total POS (*loud *and at the moment mysteriously non-functional). I too will never give them another red cent.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

My 2 eheims work awesome. 2x pro2 2028 and 2213 and 2215. Love em.


*knock on wood*


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

I really feel for you all going through so many problems. It seems like Eheim is cutting it's own throat here. Don't they know that a happy customer might tell one person about their experience....and a mad one will tell six?


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> I really feel for you all going through so many problems. It seems like Eheim is cutting it's own throat here. Don't they know that a happy customer might tell one person about their experience....and a mad one will tell six?



True, but if I'm happy with a product I usually use it for quite a while before I say much about it. I'm using a Fluval 205 for the past 4 months on my 20G. There's only 1 o-ring, and that's the main seal. I can't complain with what the filter is doing... it's awesome! 


I hate ehiems. The double tap are about stupid, they leak. 12$ each...WHAT?


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

There are step by step instructions for o-ring replacement in the 2026 and 2028 in this thread (somewhere) by a guy named Serge. VERY helpful. Atomic Rice also has a tutorial, but that one does not include much mention of the critical kinking point that happens when you put the button back in. Serge's write-up does.


----------

